# Fossil Pendant



## Chuck Key (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## louisbry (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice design.


----------



## oops99 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey John,

 Very cool, is that Corian? Would you mind explaining the process a little?
Thanks,

Tom/oops99


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2009)

Great job! That looks great.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice touch!  That is great looking.

  -Barry


----------



## omb76 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a neat design!


----------

